# 00 Altima Driver door



## cinaed (May 31, 2012)

The door is stuck in the closed position. Won't open. Key turns as it should, but it is not actuating anything inside the door to release the latch. Outside, the door handle lifts ok, but again, it's not releasing the latch. Also, the "door card" or panel is off. I believe my son removed it to address something else, not sure what, then when he closed the door it remained closed and have not been able to open it since.

Anyone know the fix or does a how-to guide to 00 doors and getting them unstuck exist?

Kenneth :waving:


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

He probably broke or removed the latch from were it goes. Althought its weird that the door doesnt open from inside or outside, because theres two separate latches.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the interior door panel is off, you should be able to reach inside to the door latch and open it.


----------



## cinaed (May 31, 2012)

I tried that, but I didn't really know what I was doing. I was grabbing and pulling anything that looked like it might lead to and release the latch. The Haynes manual is not real helpful. So, will try again.


----------

